# Has anyone any experience casting nickel?



## ivordavi (24 Mar 2013)

Has anyone any experience casting nickel? I inherited 10 x 1kg ingots and am wondering what to do with them other than trade them as scrap


----------



## 12345Peter (24 Mar 2013)

ivordavi":sqy3eydj said:


> Has anyone any experience casting nickel? I inherited 10 x 1kg ingots and am wondering what to do with them other than trade them as scrap



You would do better to make a separate post rather than post in an existing thread that doesn't really relate to your request.

Regards
Peter

Mod Editosts moved


----------



## Cheshirechappie (25 Mar 2013)

Nickel melts at about 1450 degrees centigrade. If you can generate that temperature, and make moulds to resist it, good luck with your home casting.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Mar 2013)

Yes, at 1455c it might be a problem doing cuttlebone castings.


----------



## marcros (25 Mar 2013)

you may also find getting a decent scrap price an issue, since it is not frequently scrapped then many dealers may not have a market to get rid of it.


----------



## Limey Lurker (25 Mar 2013)

You might try to sell them to a plating workshop.


----------

